# Just found a really good link for low self esteem and recovery



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I read thru his website a long time ago and I just found it again..

http://www.getesteem.com/lse-symptoms/cognitive.html

I really like all the cognitive affects and symptoms he writes about low self esteem as if matches up with dp so so much.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

I've started to call it "low self-worth", but in the article I guess it means the same thing


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well really it is the same thing it's how u feel about urself and ur views of urself


----------



## i.became.so.numb (Jul 24, 2013)

But if you truly have no self, how can you have low self esteem??


----------

